# [System] Pl czcionki w plikach tekstowych

## sLiM-fr

Hey Wszystkim

 Moj polski jest dosyc kiepski wiec postaram sie jak moge. Jestem na systemie gentoo i potzrebuje puszczac Babci filmy z polskimi napisami   :Wink:   'But' problem w tym ze moj system nie jest w stanie czytac polskich czcionek liter znakow. Napisy sa w postaci "text file".

Nie chodzi mi o "complete" Polonizacje systemu 'but' tylko o te napisy. Moze chodzi tylko o zmiane programu do czytania tych filmow ?

Dziekuje Serdzecznie za Pomoc.

----------

## C1REX

nano -w /etc/mplayer.conf

dodaj:

```
font = "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/comic.ttf"

subcp = "cp1250" 

subfont-text-scale = "3" 

vo=sdl 

ao=sdl   

fs=yes   

```

"but" = ale

----------

## _Adik_

 *sLiM-fr wrote:*   

> Hey Wszystkim
> 
>  Moj polski jest dosyc kiepski wiec postaram sie jak moge. Jestem na systemie gentoo i potzrebuje puszczac Babci filmy z polskimi napisami    'But' problem w tym ze moj system nie jest w stanie czytac polskich czcionek liter znakow. Napisy sa w postaci "text file".
> 
> Nie chodzi mi o "complete" Polonizacje systemu 'but' tylko o te napisy. Moze chodzi tylko o zmiane programu do czytania tych filmow ?
> ...

 

a moze wypadalo by napisac czym odtwarzasz filmy?

ja uzywam xine, barsdzo ladnie pokazuje PL czcionki, w ustawieniach

misc nalezy mu dac cp1250 i juz jest super!   :Cool: 

----------

